# what is this?



## CRglocK41 (Feb 4, 2013)

Somewhat new to the extensive world of upgrades. But Ive been searching all.over and researching new upgrades and accessories and found this pic.
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_tQdkRE-vP4k/TH_2X6RfaiI/AAAAAAAADEg/FJRmsRYZeQo/s1600/1st+G36+++1[1].jpg
What is that wrapping around the slide?


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

It looks to me to be a pocket or belt clip similar to what are on many knives. I know a guy who has something similar for his concealed carry gun but it lets the gun sit much lower in his pocket that it appears that clip would allow, so I'm guessing that outfit is set up for inside the wasteband carry.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

That's exactly what it is... lot of people really ljke it.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

Clipdraw? Combat Handguns Article


----------



## CRglocK41 (Feb 4, 2013)

Well thats sort of neat. Not sure I would like that stickin on the gun but. Cool idea anyway


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, it's a Clipdraw, Glock-style.
Jean and I have tried several iterations of the Clipdraw, and we recommend a couple of them. But we have never tried the Glock version.

The Clipdraw is inexpensive enough to be worth a try, sight unseen. If it doesn't work for you, very little money has been lost.

Jean particularly likes the S&W J-frame Clipdraw. It's the best of the lot.
The "universal" model can be placed on the gun wherever you like, and it can be moved very easily if you have chosen the wrong place. We like that version second-best.
The only Clipdraw I didn't like so far is the one for the M1911. Its location is wrong, and can't be changed. The gun's center-of-gravity sits above the clip, so the loaded pistol rotates around the clip's location, while being carried.

The Clipdraw is properly designed to place the pistol's trigger-guard inside your pants' waistband, so access to the trigger is denied until the gun is presented. Thus, the Clipdraw makes a perfectly safe "holster," as long as your brain is engaged and you pay attention to what you're doing.
Reholstering, however, does require the use of both hands.


----------

